# fetch images from website (certain size ?)



## pasc (Jun 21, 2014)

So, I'd want to do this:

This page for example:

http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/Legend_of_Blue_Eyes_White_Dragon

Visit every link that begins with LOB-EN... (f.e.: LOB-EN000, LOB-EN001, LOB-EN001)

and fetch every image (from said pages) to a folder on the harddrive that is similar to this on (in dimensions)

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...E.png/300px-TriHornedDragon-LCYW-EN-SR-1E.png

I have no idea what program to use for this task, or if DOS can even help me here.

Any ideas are appreciated


----------

